# Training in Virginia?



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I know, I know, there's an actualy forum section for this but...I have a limited time frame and people actually READ this section 
If the mods must move it, so be it.

I am back in Virginia (Fredericksburg, currently) for 3-ish weeks and don't have any idea if anyone is still training in this area. I've got a couple of dogs with me and would like to work them just to have fun, take a break from the family and talk dogs. So, if anyone is training over the next few weeks within an hour or so of here, let me know!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

That is about 3 1/2 hours away from where we train in Roanoke. About 4 1/2 hours from our kennel I think.
There as several clubs in the DC area that will be close to you.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

in stafford are some folks with a psa oriented club, i think they train out of sassafras k9. 

dc has dc metro, alexandria schutzhund verein, and another one. 

Outside charlottesvile in Palymra is RSPC armin winklers club.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Mike,

I still plan to spend some time in Roanoke and absolutely hope to get over to your kennel! 

I know of most of the DC clubs, and have been to some of them through the years. The ones I'm most familiar with are in MD or VA Beach and although I hope to go see them, they're 3ish hours from me...a little far for a "training quickie".


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Chris,

I lived in the NoVA area for 12-ish years and moved to Florida about 3 years ago. I've been to all of the clubs you mentioned...some great people and trainers between them! I trained with the one in Stafford semi-frequently years ago, I'll probably end up zipping over to see them, but was also curious if anyone new was in the general area. I have heard from a couple of friends that there are more people training in this general area than when I left, and was curious who, and where 





chris haynie said:


> in stafford are some folks with a psa oriented club, i think they train out of sassafras k9.
> 
> dc has dc metro, alexandria schutzhund verein, and another one.
> 
> Outside charlottesvile in Palymra is RSPC armin winklers club.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

awesome! did you like DC metro? i am still needing to visit with them. i sent my bro to check them out, but he's dog stupid so all he could report was "people were nice, there were guys in bite suits and sleeves, and i wouldn't want to mess with anybody there while they had a dog around, they had some of them mini shepherds (malinois) you're always talking about"

if you end up training or just chilling over there shoot me a pm to let me know what you think. I am very interested in DC metro as I think they're getting FR decoy certified through ARF. my brother lives up there so i am planing ti schedule a weekend of club visits and stay at his place.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

chris haynie said:


> awesome! did you like DC metro? i am still needing to visit with them. i sent my bro to check them out, but he's dog stupid so all he could report was "people were nice, there were guys in bite suits and sleeves, and i wouldn't want to mess with anybody there while they had a dog around, they had some of them mini shepherds (malinois) you're always talking about"
> 
> if you end up training or just chilling over there shoot me a pm to let me know what you think. I am very interested in DC metro as I think they're getting FR decoy certified through ARF. my brother lives up there so i am planing ti schedule a weekend of club visits and stay at his place.



I believe I've only been to them a couple of times, but the last I went they were a friendly, knowledgeable group. I'm not very well versed in FR to know venue-specific training, but I was happy with their overall methods and approach. If you go in the next couple of week, PM me, I may join you! I love meeting forum members


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I believe Tashi and Bill Hollinger train in Virginia, just outside of the DC area. I've only talked to them, but they seem nice and seem to do a ton with their dogs. They frequent the board and might be worth PM'ing.

-Cheers


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Tashi and Bill are great folks. You would enjoy these two. Bill will just love Gator. WINK WINK LOL


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Make the run to Delaware and bang with us...the DELMARVA WORKING DOG GROUP!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll look up Tashi and Bill and see how far from me they train. Right now, there is well over a foot of snow outside and more is still pouring down, so...it might be a while before I can actually leave the driveway to get to anyone determined enough to train in the snow 
Howard, where do you guys train in Deleware?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Aren't you get pounded with snow in Virginia? I heard on the radio some people are stuck on the interstate


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah this is the most snow at one time since 1996. Where I live we have gotten at least 18".


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Yeah this is the most snow at one time since 1996. Where I live we have gotten at least 18".


 
Down here in NC further East I just missed it  Further North two hours they got over 12". 

I miss it being from up North to begin with. (Maine):sad:


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah we getting crushed, for virginia. probably over 14" where i am at on the west side of Richmond city. I just dug out the sidewalk, cleared the truck and the driveway to the road. i was smart enough to park in four wheel high last night so getting out wont be a very difficult thing. 

the dog loves the snow! always has. playing ball with snowballs never ceases to amaze him...i throw it, it vanishes on impact and he gets this look like "i've been cheated" and finishes to front wating for another one. hours of fun.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh yeah, the dogs have been having a blast in all of this stuff, lol. I have a 6month old pup whose never seen snow. He just figured out this morning that it was edible and has been enjoying this new found delicacy. I'm taking lots of pics and video!Thank God I brought my boots!!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Kristen, I thought I remembered you ordering this?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Kristina Senter said:


> ...Howard, where do you guys train in Deleware?


 We're halfway down or up the state, in Harrington, about 15 south of Dover.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Kristina! You can come train with us.. we're a bunch of "weather pansies" & train inside during the snowy winter.. or rain.. or when it's too hot.. or.. well, you get the picture! :wink: Tashi


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Wawashkashi Tashi said:


> Hey Kristina! You can come train with us.. we're a bunch of "weather pansies" & train inside during the snowy winter.. or rain.. or when it's too hot.. or.. well, you get the picture! :wink: Tashi


Lol...where are you guys located?


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Kristina Senter said:


> Lol...where are you guys located?


If you want to check it out on MapQuest, we're about a mile from the intersection of 495 & Braddock Rd. in Springfield.
Let me check with the guys & see when we are getting together again. When are you going to be around to-from again?


----------

